# The Solid State HD.....



## etexas (Jan 12, 2010)

How many now use a SSHD? I began a few years back, they USED to be slower than the "spindle" , the current generation is faster, and more reliable. They are more expensive, however I predict that they are going to become more widely used and the price gap will decrease. Also in that the SSHD does not move, it has a longer life. They do not really get "bad spots" a solid is rather like classic Texas Hold 'Em, they are either all in or all out. Some talk about "ghosting"....a SSHD might try to "hold on" to things from a prior OS after a new one is installed. Really this was an issue with the older ones, a quality newer one.....rarely has such issues, if you delte an old OS, it "zaps" it and quite fast. So, my , right now despite a higher up-front cost, they are more reliable, faster, AND whisper quiet! I am so used to the solid I fooled with an older machine with a "spindle" and kept thinking: "What is that horrid noise? Oh! The HD!"


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 12, 2010)

I almost did it with my netbook last summer, until the guy at Best Buy warned me about how much more susceptible to static discharge they can be. I initially wanted it because I didn't need the crazy amount of space the same price would get me on a traditional hard drive and I wouldn't have to be as gentle with it (I mostly use it away from home).


----------



## etexas (Jan 12, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> I almost did it with my netbook last summer, until the guy at Best Buy warned me about how much more susceptible to static discharge they can be. I initially wanted it because I didn't need the crazy amount of space the same price would get me on a traditional hard drive and I wouldn't have to be as gentle with it (I mostly use it away from home).


 That is odd Anna, I am not sure why the Best Buy fellow would have said that. Again that was a problem in early Generation SSHDs, the basic design is better, and within the computer, there are 'shields" I am using a Mac "Air" it has what is almost a lightning rod about the HD casing it "pulls" stray currents and electrical discharge AWAY from the HD, many other companies other than Apple use a like system, further, many traditional spindle HDs go down due to the static issue! It happened to me! To be honest a SSHD is EASIER to protect as you astutely noted because of the compact size. They are indeed great for users of laptops as they use FAR less room, they are hard to "bump shock" notebook bumps ito a chair or whatever. Oh well, Anna, use what you have, I recommend for your next computer, really think about one! I have used them for the past 4 years and it is night and day! Grace to you.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 12, 2010)

Sure, they are nice, and getting better all the time. Still, I have an Acer netbook with 160GB hard drive that cost under $300. Solid State hard drives of that size themselves cost $100 more, not including computer.

It's an interesting race, and I'm pretty sure the SSD will win in the end. Like everything in computers, though, in the meantime price is a deciding factor as well.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, I bought an Asus netbook after reading the recommendations here ($250 last summer), but since the Asus is a pc, is it possible its SSHD version doesn't have the protection the Mac Air has?


----------



## etexas (Jan 12, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> Sure, they are nice, and getting better all the time. Still, I have an Acer netbook with 160GB hard drive that cost under $300. Solid State hard drives of that size themselves cost $100 more, not including computer.
> 
> It's an interesting race, and I'm pretty sure the SSD will win in the end. Like everything in computers, though, in the meantime price is a deciding factor as well.


Vic,hello Friend. Yes, I did myself state the only "down" with SSHDs are the price. As both a computer user and an investor, I am "betting" on SSHDs as the "future" like. In a "technical" sense, they are not NEW, but the current generation has made the new in terms of practicality. You are a smart guy so off course the old rule of thumb applies. As they become the standard prices will DROP. Man, I remember when optical CDs began taking the place of the "floppy", the prices were through the roof! LOL. Some of you remember! Recall the early ones that were so BIG they would not go into the desktop they were a box you plugged into the PC! And like I say they were a fortune. However, demand grew, size shrank, more companies made components for the optical....and away went the "flops" and the era of the inexpensive optical began, "Nothing new under the sun..." we are seeing a playing out of a superior technology. You are astute in your call..SSHDs will be the winner. (Side note I have 2 friends who do programing and IT stuff, one is getting a SSHD for a tower he is putting together, the other bought a new laptop and told me: "I could have had a discount on the SSHD, I passed, and I REALLY regret it!) Peace.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 13, 2010)

Word on the street and among the HW-types I work with is to wait until the Fall for the price/performance/features of SSD to come into the attractive/desirable range.


----------



## etexas (Jan 13, 2010)

tcalbrecht said:


> Word on the street and among the HW-types I work with is to wait until the Fall for the price/performance/features of SSD to come into the attractive/desirable range.


Hello Tom! Right, the price is to my mind the ONLY current downside, it is at the moment like when GASP...(show my age) color monitors came around, a PC had the "spooky green.....the early Macs had the grey and black "chalk-board"...a color....you were COOL....they were so expensive... LOL. But, with some technology....in particular if you are a guy, it is like, you want to bite the bullet (of cost) and be the first on the block! Like I say, over the past 4 years, I have grown to REALLY like them, and IF you use a SSHD, sigh....they spoil you! Like I said I used a spindle a while back....it sounded like a jet taking of! You become used to the QUIET...and you cannot go back.... Grace in Christ Jesus!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 13, 2010)

etexas said:


> Hello Tom! Right, the price is to my mind the ONLY current downside, it is at the moment like when GASP...(show my age) color monitors came around, a PC had the "spooky green.....the early Macs had the grey and black "chalk-board"...a color....you were COOL....they were so expensive... LOL. But, with some technology....in particular if you are a guy, it is like, you want to bite the bullet (of cost) and be the first on the block! Like I say, over the past 4 years, I have grown to REALLY like them, and IF you use a SSHD, sigh....they spoil you! Like I said I used a spindle a while back....it sounded like a jet taking of! You become used to the QUIET...and you cannot go back.... Grace in Christ Jesus!


 
HDs are much better today than even a couple years ago. If you are using a older PC and upgrade to a newer one, you will notice the noise level difference. I have a 6 year old Dell box that I keep as a file server next to my new HP tower system. When the Dell is turned off it's like walking out of a wind tunnel. You can hardly tell the HP is running.


----------



## etexas (Jan 13, 2010)

tcalbrecht said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Tom! Right, the price is to my mind the ONLY current downside, it is at the moment like when GASP...(show my age) color monitors came around, a PC had the "spooky green.....the early Macs had the grey and black "chalk-board"...a color....you were COOL....they were so expensive... LOL. But, with some technology....in particular if you are a guy, it is like, you want to bite the bullet (of cost) and be the first on the block! Like I say, over the past 4 years, I have grown to REALLY like them, and IF you use a SSHD, sigh....they spoil you! Like I said I used a spindle a while back....it sounded like a jet taking of! You become used to the QUIET...and you cannot go back.... Grace in Christ Jesus!
> ...


Really Tom, where SSHDs are going to have greatest impact....are in laptops! I DO agree even the spindle HD is better today, however, it has one thing....moving parts. SSHDs none. Plus it WILL become cheaper to use SSHDs in a laptop, in they are easier to protect in the shell, the space is MUCH smaller and your speed is better. As an investor, I "key" to laptop...they are becoming for many people the primary Computer, I own Apple stock as well as HP, for BOTH PC and Mac users the Laptops a the "hot" segment! So much so that it can "seal the deal long term" for the SSHD. Blessings!


----------

